
How To Prepare A Great Presentation - ivankirigin
http://blog.kirigin.com/how-to-prepare-a-great-presentation
======
spanishcurls
Great ideas. I'll try practicing with screenflow next time. Here are some
things I do: [http://blog.spanishcurls.com/hacks-to-improve-
presentations](http://blog.spanishcurls.com/hacks-to-improve-presentations)

